# Coughing, diarrhea and lack of appetite.



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

Okay, so this first part may or may not be relevant, but there has been coughing in my herd for a while now. I don't know how to treat it, and they showed no other symptoms, so I let it be. Not particularly while running or anything, but just sometimes they'd cough a bit. Nothing else, just a dry cough. 

But today I came up and found my year-and-a-half old wether away from the others, not eating. I got scared, because he is usually the one up there taking the feed right as I pour it. I go over and pull the car up to shine the headlights on him so I can see what's wrong, and lo and behold, he's got diarrhea. Now, he needs worming, but I am not sure if these two are symptoms of something worse, so I thought I'd ask the forum and see what they think. He's also got a bit of a stuffy (Not runny, just stuffy) nose but I thought that was part of all the pollen in the air.


----------



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

Noone? C'mon. Indeed some help here!


----------



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

1ryan231 said:


> Noone? C'mon. Indeed some help here!


* I need


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Get a temp on him
get him on Cd Antitoxin 1 cc per 5 pounds


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

coughing could be allergies, the hay or feed is dry or lung worms...

I suspect upper respiratory infection , if he has a fever he will need antibiotics..Nuflor is great but RX Tylan 200 is OTC and is fine to use as well..
B complex for a boost...Fortified B complex is even better..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

On the coughing I would suspect Lung worms since your whole herd is having the problem..

ivomec 1 cc per 40 pounds sub Q 3 times 10 days apart then once more on 30 days will nip that in the bud for you...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Coughing can also be acidosis. Make sure he is peeing. If he has a strong stream give a baking soda drench Make SURE he's peeing well first. Give 5 ccs vitamin B.
I give Ivomec at 1cc per 22lbs orally.


----------



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

happybleats said:


> On the coughing I would suspect Lung worms since your whole herd is having the problem..
> 
> ivomec 1 cc per 40 pounds sub Q 3 times 10 days apart then once more on 30 days will nip that in the bud for you...





goathiker said:


> Coughing can also be acidosis. Make sure he is peeing. If he has a strong stream give a baking soda drench Make SURE he's peeing well first. Give 5 ccs vitamin B.
> I give Ivomec at 1cc per 22lbs orally.


Can I just give it to them all since idk who isn't coughing or is that dangerous?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You can worm the whole herd...its fine...expecailly if they havent been wormed lately : ) 
Hows your wether boy feeling...did you get his temp?


----------



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

happybleats said:


> You can worm the whole herd...its fine...expecailly if they havent been wormed lately : )
> Hows your wether boy feeling...did you get his temp?


Okay. No, I haven't, I was going to but my dad wasn't able to help me worm them (its a two man operation with these little boogers...lol) and I decided to just take his temp today when we worm them.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, I guess it wasn't anything serious, after 2 days he would have been gone if it was. Is the wether at least eating, drinking and peeing? It only takes one person to handle one sick goat.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

how is your wether??


----------



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Well, I guess it wasn't anything serious, after 2 days he would have been gone if it was. Is the wether at least eating, drinking and peeing? It only takes one person to handle one sick goat.


Sorry about the late response, he is doing fine. The next day or so the diarrhea cleared up and he's been fine, eating and drinking normally.


----------



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

happybleats said:


> how is your wether??


He's doing fine. We're getting some more ivomec so as to be able to worm them all at once.


----------

